# Fog Chiller Trash Can - pdf directions



## jimmersg (Sep 30, 2003)

Site should now be Hot 28-Sep-2011


----------



## 7500Blizzard (Aug 6, 2010)

Second link works for me.. Nice setup, do you have a drain in it to let out melted ice or does it just leak out the exit pipe?


----------



## jimmersg (Sep 30, 2003)

*Drainage Pipe or No Drainage Pipe ?*

7500Blizzrd; Drainage - I really do not have an issue with any drainage or puddles. I live in NC so it really does not get cold around Halloween and the two cans are not in line with any TOT trails through my front yard. 50-60lbs of ice for some reason does not melt as much as you think; when I clean up the next day * always have to clean everything up the next day * you should see the confused expressions on peoples faces as they drive by to see what was just there the night before and all they see is two big mounds of ICE in the middle of the yard.

Just remember if you do attach a drainage pipe; fog will find a way to travel down that also; so now I think about it most of the tubes I use do have some water in them at the end of the night. With two V-950's you can run a lot of piping


----------



## paganmama (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't have a very power ful fogger, at least I don't think I do....It is a Spirit store brand 400w ground fogger. It seems to put out a good amount of fog, but is it powerful enough for this big chiller? Or would I need to make a smaller chiller? Also, what exactly does a fog timer do for the machine.....can you make it put out fog in faster intervals than the default that the machine is already set to?
Thanks! Sorry about your stitches.....will remember gloves should I make this!!


----------



## jimmersg (Sep 30, 2003)

paganmama
Powerful fogger: 400watt should be OK depends on your opening; I saw two 400 watt ones on Spirit the one that has a rectangle opening may not work well with this chiller; but if it is the one with the circular opening than all should be good. One thing to test before getting the trash can would be to go ahead and get the Duct and slap together the 'S' shape sit it in front of your fog machine and make sure enough power is there to push the fog up and out the pipe.

Fog Timer: almost a must have !!! The timers are a balancing act depending on your fogger and your outside conditions (temp) so if your fogger supports a timer it is s good thing to have. It will be some trial an error to see what type of mood you will want to set and what kind of tolerance your fogger has in terms of auto shutting off to re-heat. Believe it or not there is such thing as TOO much fog.. 
Hope that helps


----------

